# Copied a MAC face chart!



## mistella (Jul 13, 2007)

/////


----------



## Hilly (Jul 13, 2007)

Hottttttt!


----------



## xJUDYx (Jul 13, 2007)

i looove it!

btw, your hair looks good dark!


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 13, 2007)

you look amazing as always! that's one of my fave face charts, isn't it the strange hybrid one? your application of violet trance is great, i have so so so much trouble with it, grrrr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




btw, i love your star tattoo!


----------



## lvgz (Jul 13, 2007)

looks great as always!


----------



## mzreyes (Jul 13, 2007)

UGH!!!!! Looooooooooves it


----------



## lvgz (Jul 13, 2007)

whoa and i just noticed.. thats a mighty big rock on your finger


----------



## Pink_minx (Jul 13, 2007)

Um can you be any hotter?? i love your make up its so pretty.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jul 13, 2007)

thats sooo hott!! i luv ur hair 2


----------



## gRiZeLda (Jul 13, 2007)

ur AMAZING!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 13, 2007)

pretty pretty pretty!


----------



## mistella (Jul 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stephie06* 

 
_you look amazing as always! that's one of my fave face charts, isn't it the strange hybrid one? your application of violet trance is great, i have so so so much trouble with it, grrrr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



btw, i love your star tattoo!_

 
thanks! i dont know, is it the strange hybrid one? i was trying to figure out where it was from 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh and with violet trance, if it starts getting kind of streaky, i use a purple e/s and then put it over it and it goes on a lot smoother


----------



## mistella (Jul 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lvgz* 

 
_whoa and i just noticed.. thats a mighty big rock on your finger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha yup! me and my boyfriend have been engaged for over 2 years now!


----------



## Kitty Kitty (Jul 13, 2007)

I love it!  It looks great!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can I ask, which false eyelashes did you use?  I pressume they were MAC?

Thanks,

Kitty.


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Jul 13, 2007)

*That's FAB-U-LOUS!!!!! *


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jul 13, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## aeryss (Jul 13, 2007)

amazing work and you look so sweet.


----------



## MACHOMULA (Jul 13, 2007)

Does anything not look good on you??


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Jul 13, 2007)

SO CUTE!!

I really wish you'd do a tut one day!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 13, 2007)

You are fantastic. Seriously. WOWOOOOOOWWWWW!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 13, 2007)

Mistella, you amaze me!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 13, 2007)

You're so BEAUTIFUL! This is so awesome! I love it!


----------



## User67 (Jul 13, 2007)

This is beautiful, you do the best FOTD!


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 13, 2007)

oh lord!! GORGEOUS! u and the makeup!!


----------



## LatinaRose (Jul 13, 2007)

Beautiful!!!  Your makeup always looks so great, you should do more face charts for us!!


----------



## greentwig (Jul 13, 2007)

You are so gorgeous!

I think i have seen you before..........do you work in a mac store kindof near city of industry off of the 10 fwy?

I'd swear u do, if not your twin works there lol

I <3 the shape of your eyes, and the way you apply your colors.
Thank you for posting


----------



## oracle1 (Jul 13, 2007)

Stunning!!!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jul 13, 2007)

Super-duper HOT as always!!!!


----------



## lipshock (Jul 13, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous!  You look great in any colour and I love your eyeshadow application (even without the face chart) in general.  It's different but it shows how different placement can totally change a look.

& hello, big rock on ring finger!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 13, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## slvrlips (Jul 13, 2007)

Stunning 
This look looks fabulous on you


----------



## ginger9 (Jul 13, 2007)

You are super high-caliber with your skill - I swear you should be like a makeup artist for hi-fashion or something. You just totally blow me away every time!!!


----------



## Magic Markers (Jul 13, 2007)

Stunning!


----------



## Simi (Jul 13, 2007)

wow, so beautiful.
That mac face chart is my favorite. You've created that look very well.......


----------



## verdge (Jul 14, 2007)

very pretty!!!


----------



## yummy411 (Jul 14, 2007)

mistella! great job! gorgeous!


----------



## lvgz (Jul 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mistella* 

 
_haha yup! me and my boyfriend have been engaged for over 2 years now!_

 
aw congrats! have you guys set a date for the wedding, or are you waiting it out a bit? what a lucky boyfriend!


----------



## squirlymoo (Jul 14, 2007)

You always look so unbelievably sexy. It's kinda awesome.

This look is great!


----------



## Eoraptor (Jul 14, 2007)

Amazing as always!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 14, 2007)

That is beyond amazing.  Great representation of the chart.  You look gorgeous!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jul 14, 2007)

Flawless as usual.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jul 14, 2007)

Oh wow. I am in love with that. It's absolutely gorgeous. You recreated the look from the face chart PERFECTLY. Not to mention you are beyond gorgeous haha. 

What happened to the "Thanks" button?!? I was totally going to thank you for this.


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 14, 2007)

:holysheep: You're just beyond gorgeous. Wow. And you perfectly recreated the face chart, it's really amazing. 
Your work amazed me every time, wish you could do a tutorial for that look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And again... *W.O.W*


----------



## starangel2383 (Jul 14, 2007)

i always enjoy looking at your face of the day shots, you always look amazing and here is yet another proof of your hotness.


----------



## powderpaint (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow!!!!!


----------



## jespere (Jul 15, 2007)

so pretty! looks flawless! inspiring hehehe


----------



## mac~A~licious (Jul 15, 2007)

u look gorgeous! keep posting.


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 15, 2007)

i adore your fotds -- and this is no exception.  you are absolutely gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!!


----------



## Morsel (Jul 16, 2007)

This is gorgeous, you are gorgeous and your hair is gorgeous! Love the complementary colors!


----------



## noteventherain (Jul 17, 2007)

what do you use on/in your hair??!  It's stunning!!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 17, 2007)

you're gorgeous!!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 17, 2007)

Always so gorgeous!


----------



## Nelly711 (Jul 17, 2007)

Hot, hot, hot! You go girl!


----------



## mistella (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kitty Kitty* 

 
_I love it! It looks great!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can I ask, which false eyelashes did you use? I pressume they were MAC?

Thanks,

Kitty._

 
thanks! I got them at a beauty supply, they come in a clear/blue box. the number is #47


----------



## mistella (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lhorgan* 

 
_You are so gorgeous!

I think i have seen you before..........do you work in a mac store kindof near city of industry off of the 10 fwy?

I'd swear u do, if not your twin works there lol

I <3 the shape of your eyes, and the way you apply your colors.
Thank you for posting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha how funny.. no that's not me though!
thanks girlie


----------



## steph0891 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hooooottt!


----------



## Spatzchen (Aug 18, 2007)

OMG, you are soooo sexy and your make-op is absolutely amazing


----------



## madamepink78 (Aug 18, 2007)

I really like!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The Makeup as well as YOU are really beautiful!


----------



## pink_hearts (Aug 18, 2007)

amazing! you are very talented


----------



## ninsira (Aug 18, 2007)

sexy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 18, 2007)

OMG... You look amazing.  Your looks are always flawless.


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Aug 20, 2007)

you are so gorgeous


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 20, 2007)

Perfection. I would've gone for a glossier lip personally, but still, your work is awesome!


----------



## marmara (Aug 20, 2007)

Hot look


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Aug 22, 2007)

you did GREAT!!!


----------



## Esperansa_b (Aug 22, 2007)

Awesome.


----------



## ms_tae0301 (Aug 30, 2007)

I love it thats hot!!!!!!


----------



## fairytale22 (Aug 31, 2007)

That is beautiful!


----------



## clamster (Dec 6, 2007)

Looks sooo pretty!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 6, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## charlie2504 (Dec 6, 2007)

What a gorgeous look!  You did a really good job!


----------



## Margarita (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow!! You look so fab!!


----------



## fingie (Dec 6, 2007)

that looks hot!


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Jan 23, 2008)

WOW! That looks amazing!!


----------



## glamdoll (Jan 23, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## Endlessly (Jan 23, 2008)

Very pretty.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Jan 24, 2008)

Stunning!! wow!


----------



## Mizz Coco Lust (Oct 2, 2008)

this is really hot!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Oct 2, 2008)

So freaking hot!


----------



## PinkLipgloss (Oct 2, 2008)

WOW! So impressed. Absolutely stunning.

I also love your hair. May I ask what you use to curl it - hot rollers, curling wand etc and the size?

TIA!


----------



## sneaky9 (Nov 12, 2008)

you are beautiful !


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 12, 2008)

wow very beautiful.. i love it


----------



## ohnna-lee (Nov 12, 2008)

so this is me, scrolling down scrolling down... OH WOW!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





you're a living doll!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 12, 2008)

wow, this is really pretty! love the colors!


----------



## joey444 (Nov 13, 2008)

Super Hot!


----------



## bondgirlx (Nov 14, 2008)

you are the hottest girl in this community by FAR


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 14, 2008)

Gorgeous~!


----------



## Laurie (Nov 15, 2008)

Stunning!!!!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Nov 15, 2008)

i love this


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lvgz* 

 
_whoa and i just noticed.. thats a mighty big rock on your finger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yea i noticed that as well lol, but you look fabulous!!


----------



## barbie.doll (Nov 18, 2008)

You're a doll!

I love this look! We need a tut on this!


----------



## ladyx (Nov 23, 2008)

wauw beautifull look! and you are a pretty girl!!


----------



## mistella (Nov 23, 2008)

aw thanks everyone!


----------

